# Idea for thumbnail tads



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont know how well this idea would work, but i dont see why it would be a bad idea either. I'm starting to get quite a few imitator tadpoles and eggs and keeping them individually is really starting to eat away at space for more tanks. Anyways, any fisherman knows that a staple to keep your gear sorted is cheap clear tackle box dividers. These are usually used in soft sided tackle boxes and dont normally cost more than $3-4 per box. They come with the inside already compartmentalized and are water proof so that water isn't seeping from one tadpole to another. Although each compartment may not be huge, there is plenty of space for the tadpoles...Afterall, in the wild, they are raised in bromeliad axils which have much less space. The best part is that the lid can close and keep moisture/humidity inside and reduce drastically water evaporation. Hmmm, through writing this thread, I think i might have talked myself into a new tactic for taking care of them. Starting with my new clutch of eggs, i might start an experiment and see how well they do!

Here's a link to what i've been talking about. 

Bass Pro Shops Outdoors Online: Offering the best in Fishing, Hunting and Outdoor Products

Although this one may be a bit more on the expensive side, Falcon organizers are a tad more expensive but hold up to much more use. 

Anyways, just an idea i might have to put into effect. Any advice or constructive comments are always welcome! 

-Matt


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

great idea!, I like to go fly fishing with my dad and have some smaller versions of those for the flies.. never crossed my mind!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I was pretty proud of myself for thinking that up. I should have come up with it sooner too as i worked at bass pro for a year full time in the fishing department. Good thing i'm going home this weekend for a reptile show and still get my discount! Of course i might have to find something bass pro brand because i get 40% off. I'll let everyone know how this experiment/idea works out!

-Matt


----------



## Mac (Aug 14, 2007)

I just thought of one thing, unless the dividers can come out then how are water changes going to be done?


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

I dont do any water changes with my tadpoles and they all get unbelievably big. They get a little scummy at the water line, but for the most part, the water stays relatively clear! Just some RO water, a piece of oak leaf and a hint of blackwater extract.

-Matt


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Another benefit for those raising multiple species of tads is that you can easily label the lid of the container either on the outside or the inside of the lid so that you can keep track of what goes where.

Yep...I definitely think I've talked myself into trying this out!

-Matt


----------



## dipox35 (Jan 6, 2008)

haha i had the same problem about 2 months ago with my first couple of vent tads and i used the same method it seems to work out pretty well


----------



## zBrinks (Jul 16, 2006)

Just be cautious, as the plastic used most likely is not food grade, and I have read of issues with such plastics causing issues with hormones and receptors. I know Ed has posted such information before; probably would turn up in a search.


----------



## Philsuma (Jul 18, 2006)

Yep....not all plastics are the same.

Don't want to scare you off your experiment but do a search on here for plastics and how some of them can leech chemicals into the water.

I try to use as much glass as I can for everything...but then I'm a little bit of an ecco nut.


----------



## wuness (Apr 4, 2006)

I know a frogger who used one of the familiar plastic cabinets with the individual trays for holding screws, etc. These are available in any hardware section and come in a variety of sizes. Since the trays are removable, I would think that would be a good solution also. As to whether or not they are tadpole safe....?

wuness


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Thanks for a heads up guys! 

On another note, I had an imitator tadpole come out of the water today and he's quite the little specimen! 

-Matt


----------



## garweft (Mar 11, 2008)

what about ice cube trays. Their cheap, waterproof, human grade plastic, and easy to find. They're just missing a lid, but a little plexi could fix that.


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

garweft said:


> what about ice cube trays. Their cheap, waterproof, human grade plastic, and easy to find. They're just missing a lid, but a little plexi could fix that.


I think your on to something good there. Its just the top issue. Otherwise I think the container method sounds great!

I raised my first two imi tads in the film canisters where they were deposited in and it they came out fine.


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

Mcbob,

Any new developments in your experiment?

Curious.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Actually, I just decided to go with the smallest tupperware containers I could find at Walmart. They're really a pain in the ass and would like to figure something else out, but currently, I've got nothing. So many tadpoles, so little space!

-Matt

PS. I did see that bellerophon had been using the hardware organizers for sorting nuts and bolts, so I might have to see how that is working out for him. My only concern would be the plastic once again.


----------



## ahinkle (Oct 15, 2007)

Well here is something that I found on the good old web.

Divider box page:
Transparent Plastic Parts Boxes - USP Home

Now here is the page that has the skinny on "K-Resin":
http://www.cpchem.com/KResin_EHS_Info_Summary.pdf

You can decide for yourself but in my opinion I think it should work.
At the moment I have no need for any thing like this, as I have no breeding going on.

I still might order one just for the giggles of it all.


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Alright...Here's a little expansion on the research I just did. 

The drawers pictured here...

16 & 26 Drawer Craft Center - USP Home 

...are made from polystyrene used for the outer casing enclosing the individual drawers which are made from polypropylene. 

Polystyrene AND polypropylene both seem to be safe as they are both commonly used in making containers in food products. 

Polystyrene:
Polystyrene

Polypropylene:
What is Polypropylene?

Now I REALLY might have to go pick one of these up. 

-Matt


----------



## bobberly1 (Jul 16, 2008)

The only problem I can think of is that with a lot of those tackle boxes the dividers going one way are considerably lower.


----------

